# Warum sind meine Bitterlinge gestorben?



## Calla (24. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin alle zusammen.
 musste leider in der letzten Woche im Abstand von wenigen Tagen zwei tote Bitterlinge aus dem Teich fischen, die an der Oberfläche trieben. 
Die Bitterlinge wurden zu viert zusammen mit einem kleinen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen und ein paar Teichmuscheln letzen Mai eingesetzt. Die Moderlieschen vermehren sich und wir haben Lieschen in allen Größen im Teich schwimmen. Die Bitterlinge lassen sich leider schlecht beobachten, da unser Teich, obwohl noch keine zwei Jahre alt unten ziemlich zugewachsen ist mit __ Wasserpest, __ Nadelkraut, Tannenwedel,  __ Krebsschere ect.
Woran kann es liegen, dass die Bitterlinge auf einmal gestorben sind? 
Wir haben übrigens keine Technik im Teich außer einer Bachlaufpumpe, die aber nicht immer läuft, denn wenn es zu windig ist, ist der Wasserverlust an unserem Sprudelstein durch Verwehungen zu groß.
Unser Wasser ist klar und riecht fischig, modrig.
Liebe Grüße
Martina


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum sind meine Bitterlinge gestorben?*

Hallo,
hm, spontan fällt mir so keine plausible Erklärung ein. Ich habe ähnlichen Besatz: ein Dutzend Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln, mittlerweile rund 100 __ Moderlieschen. Bei mir sind letztes Jahr auch etwa zehn große Moderlieschen (aber keine Bitterlinge) tot oben geschwommen. Ich habe es damit begründet, dass diese Fische meines Wissens nicht älter wie drei Jahr werden. Vielleicht ist es bei Bitterlingen ähnlich und sie waren einfach alterschwach. Das Umfeld kann es sicherlich nicht sein und das Wasser wird auch nicht zu warm sein, diesen Sommer. Außerdem wären die Lieschen dann mindestens so anfällig für Temperaturen. Ich habe übrigens auch keine Technik im Teich, außer einer Pumpe, die ab und zu mal einen Quellstein versorgt.

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass Bitterlinge gerne Flachwasserzonen haben, in den sie sich aufhalten können. Bei mir bewegen sie sich jedenfalls ständig zwischen tief (120 cm) und flach (Sand-Lehm-Gemisch als Boden). 

Wie gesagt, eine naheliegende Begründung fällt mir auch nicht ein. Interssant (im negativen Sinne) wird es, wenn jetzt weitere Fische (auch Moderlieschen) sterben.


----------

